# climbing chicken?



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

i have one chicken at home who is always climbing trees and bushes. she had her wings clipped when she was bought and i dont find the climbing a big problem. however whenever i go down there she is either on top of the 7/8 foot hedge(making it hard to get her down) or climbing over the chicken wire and branches into next doors garden(who have a dog). she can manage to jump about 6foot and its a worrying thought that she could just jump into next doors garden and possibly get taken by their dog (as onced happened).i just dont know what to do because she can litterally climb anything!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The only thing you can do really is to pen her with a roof / netting overhead. Some of my flock can get really high, especially my Lakenvelders and Ancona. I free range though with no neighbors so havn't had issues. But if yours heads next door to a dog , well she may need to be penned.


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

im keeping her in the run at the moment and hoping that she will just get used to not climbing. she is a bluebell and i sont really know if they are good climbers but i had another bluebell before and she didnt climb...oh well she will probably just get used to staying in a certain area but till then im keeping her in the run  thanks for your help!


----------

